# Card Table



## aitchem (24 May 2007)

Hello,
I am seeking inspiration for a card table design.
A fold away type a bit like a picnic table not requiring any expensive or hard to get hardware.
I've googled to no avail.!

thanks
HM


----------



## greybeard (26 May 2007)

The good old-fashioned folding scissor legs pattern worked a treat - and it's simple too so it gets my vote!

Legs bolted together at mid-point (to allow 'X' form), one pair hinged to table underside, both pairs of legs lodge (catches applied) inside frame of table top.

Any good?


----------



## aitchem (26 May 2007)

My thoughts too, but the thought of an 80 yr old lady jamming her fingers in the workings gives me the willys.


----------

